# norethisterone



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies
Was just wondering if anyone else had taken norethisterone to bring on AF in prep for taking clomid for IUI or just to get ready for IUI.

I was told I should have AF about 3 days after finishing, but that was 4 days ago now and I am getting a little anxious as it will affect the timing of IUI if it doesn't fall on the right day (clinic is shut on Sundays)

Thanks
Sarah x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

3-4 days after stopping it is the usual advice hope af shows up soon


----------

